# Some cleaning today/new parts



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Was a little board today so doing some more cleaning to cheer me up  and a quick stop off at audi

Will get some pics up when they are on, having the arches all done matt black.

Stevie


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice mate, how much for the new pedals, mine are looking tired. Is your front plate fixed on in to the bumper or just stuck on?

J


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

J70RWB said:


> Nice mate, how much for the new pedals, mine are looking tired. Is your front plate fixed on in to the bumper or just stuck on?
> 
> J


Hey James, pedals £7 notes each, I thought it was pretty good thats why I got all 3. There is 2 little brackets that hold the number plate on it sits about 2 or 3 mm out from bumber. 2 little l shape brackets made up that screw onto the bottom of the bumper. :wink:

Any news on your rims mate?


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Someone's getting their car ready for Sunday 22nd! :wink:

Great attention to detail! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looking forward to seeing this in the flesh if I can make it. Here's hoping! 

Alan


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Someone's getting their car ready for Sunday 22nd! :wink:
> 
> Great attention to detail! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, whats happening on the 22nd??? have I missed something :lol:

where you heading up from mate?

Stevie


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

L9WTT said:


> Thanks mate, whats happening on the 22nd??? have I missed something :lol:
> 
> where you heading up from mate?
> 
> Stevie


Hi Stevie,

I'm on the south side of Glasgow (Clarkston).

Just been re-reading the 'Fast Car' feature on your car whilst having some supper would you believe! :lol:

Keep up all the good work you're doing to the TT and I hope to see it soon. 

Alan W


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Wheels could be a couple of weeks yet! Didn't know you had it in Fast car mate, its nice to see you are educating the youth! Bloody cheap the pedals! I still haven't heard anything yet mate, so I will be in touch. :wink:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Alan W said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate, whats happening on the 22nd??? have I missed something :lol:
> ...


Hi Stevie,

I'm on the south side of Glasgow (Clarkston).

Just been re-reading the 'Fast Car' feature on your car whilst having some supper would you believe! :lol:

Keep up all the good work you're doing to the TT and I hope to see it soon. 

lol mate, if you could bring the copy along with you that would be great Alan... [smiley=book2.gif] need to try and source one. Can you still order the back dated issues?

Probably wont attend if its chucking it down tho.... 

Stevie

]


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

L9WTT said:


> lol mate, if you could bring the copy along with you that would be great Alan... [smiley=book2.gif] need to try and source one. Can you still order the back dated issues?
> 
> Probably wont attend if its chucking it down tho....
> 
> Stevie


Hi Stevie,

No problem, I'll bring the mag if we make it next Sunday (work and weather permitting). The feature is 6 pages long and it's the cover car as well!  Not sure if FC has a back issue service (Nov. 2007 issue) but I can scan and email or colour copy and post if we/you don't attend.

Alan W


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Alan W said:


> L9WTT said:
> 
> 
> > lol mate, if you could bring the copy along with you that would be great Alan... [smiley=book2.gif] need to try and source one. Can you still order the back dated issues?
> ...


Nice 1 cheers Alan, yeah front cover looks very good  Just not read it for a while thats all, glad you like it mate. Hope to see you there, its looking like a very good attendance.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

L9WTT said:


> Nice 1 cheers Alan, yeah front cover looks very good  Just not read it for a while thats all, glad you like it mate. Hope to see you there, its looking like a very good attendance.


No problem Stevie, glad to help! 

Like it, I luuurv your car! 8)

Fingers crossed for decent/dry weather, please. :lol:

Alan W


----------

